
Open Source Food - ctingom
http://www.opensourcefood.com/
======
itsandrew
Yongfook (founder of Open Source Food) does some nice work. His Sweetcron
lifestream project (<http://sweetcron.com/>) is pretty cool too.

------
tjpick
"open source" as a synonym for "shared" when not referring to source code is
getting old fast.

Especially in the context of recipes, which have been shared forever.

